# Barefoot in Endurance Riding



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome!

There have been several threads in this section regarding boots. Some people boot and some prefer shoes. If you choose to boot, the bottom line is the shape of your horse's foot and finding which boot fits best.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Many riders have success in endurance with horses barefoot and booted. On conditioning rides, EasyBoot Gloves with gaiters and Renegade/Vipers are the most popular choices. Competing in distances over 120km, most riders choose the same models (Gloves and Renegades) but as Glue-On, without the gaiter.

There are many other boot models, but those seem to get most of the endurance market. They are resistant and light. They are not cheap, especially when you lose one in mud. :icon_rolleyes: They protect against excess wear on the hooves and offers a cushion for sensitive soles.

There's a learning curve with boots, there's no "one-fits-all" solution. It is doable, but not necessarily an easy choice.


----------

